# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Brax

## Perdita

Home and Away star Steve Peacocke has confirmed that his character Brax is to leave on-off girlfriend Charlie stunned by growing close to another woman in a forthcoming storyline.   :Sad: 

Brax hits rock bottom when his youngest brother Casey (Lincoln Younes) is sent to jail for arson in scenes which air in Australia later this month. However, in a twist, Brax soon finds himself receiving comfort from Casey's lawyer Hayley, played by Alyssa McClelland.

Peacocke told TV Week: "Hayley is quite cunning, because she knows he's in a bad place. She sees the opportunity to go in when he's at his low point."

Charlie (Esther Anderson) receives a shock when she witnesses the pair kissing as she had been considering whether to reunite with Brax.

"She thinks Brax has moved on and there's nothing to stop him from moving on," Peacocke confirmed.

The actor also promised that there will be an air of intrigue surrounding Hayley and her intentions in the upcoming episodes.

Peacocke said: "There are some encounters for the audience to look forward to, and there's a bit of a mystery behind Hayley and why she's in the Bay."

Home and Away airs these scenes next week in Australia and in the winter on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------

kaz21 (04-10-2011), kmmh58 (04-10-2011), tammyy2j (04-10-2011)

----------


## Perdita

This is Hayley

----------


## tammyy2j

So that is who Hayley is I was thinking it was Will's sister

----------


## layla

I like Brax and Charlie together. She has been good for him.
 He keeps trying to change his ways, but gets pulled back in by the actions of his family.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Steve Peacocke has defended the soap's darker moments, insisting that the show's team should continue to "push boundaries" when it comes to storylines.

Home and Away's PG rating allows the programme to explore grittier topics like drugs, domestic violence and gangs - but its hard-hitting moments have occasionally sparked complaints from Australian viewers.

However, Peacocke - who plays Summer Bay bad boy Brax - told The West Australian: "If Home and Away shows drug use it also shows what happens if you take drugs - it shows the consequences. You know, if you can educate the public then you have contributed to society a little bit, as long as it's not gratuitous, and you can learn something from it.

"I think you have got to be reasonable and consider the 7pm timeslot and the audience that will be watching at the time. Some nights there are adult themes, but we aren't living in a nanny state just yet and as long as parents are responsible, it's okay to push boundaries."

Peacocke also admitted that he caught up with previous Home and Away episodes when he first landed the role of Brax and was surprised by the soap's quality.

"I didn't realise how good the show had become," he explained. "When something is classified as a soap it has a certain stigma attached to it, but [Home and Away] is more of a drama, I think."

Brax and his brothers Heath (Dan Ewing) and Casey (Lincoln Younes) have been on screen in Home and Away since the beginning of the year.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Steve Peacocke has revealed that fans will soon see a darker side to his character Brax.

Brax faces terrible turmoil in episodes soon to air in Australia, as he discovers that his lover Charlie is critically injured after being shot.

While Charlie is receiving emergency treatment at the hospital, an inconsolable Brax is determined to get revenge when he learns that Jake Pirovic (Fletcher Humphrys) was the culprit.

Peacocke told TV Week: "He's a bloke who doesn't tolerate anything bad happening to the people he loves - especially Charlie. He wants to kill this bloke."

He continued: "This is the Brax people have only heard about till now. He came to Summer Bay with a reputation, and the audience is about to see why he has that reputation. He's had to fight his whole life, and that side really comes out now as this is the worst thing that could happen to him."

Home and Away bosses and cast members are still keeping tight-lipped over whether Charlie will live or die. However, reports have suggested that Esther Anderson - who plays the character - has quit the soap.

Rebecca Breeds, who plays Charlie's daughter Ruby, commented: "Charlie's been shot, so it's serious, but there is hope and doctors are amazing these days. Miracles do happen and nothing is written in stone. There is definitely a chance Charlie could make a full recovery."

Home and Away airs these scenes next week on Network Seven in Australia and in February on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------

kmmh58 (18-01-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away bad boy Brax will try to commit arson as his life spirals out of control in an upcoming episode.

Brax has recently been left devastated on screen in Australia after his girlfriend Charlie (Esther Anderson) was shot, leaving her life hanging in the balance.

However, TV Week reports that Brax's troubles are only just beginning as menacing Geoffrey King soon starts threatening to take Angelo's from him.

Deciding that he would rather be rid of the problem once and for all, unstable Brax pays a visit to the restaurant with the aim of torching the place.

Steve Peacocke, who plays Brax, told the magazine: "Brax isn't firing on all cylinders and he's under the pump, and he's turned to the bottle a little bit to help him get through.

"It creates more of a problem, and that becomes the next problem he has to deal with."

As Brax comes up with his desperate plan, fans will be left to wonder whether he will actually go through with it.

Home and Away airs these scenes next week on Network Seven in Australia and next month on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------

kmmh58 (23-01-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away bad boy Brax will begin taking part in cage fights in a forthcoming storyline, it has been revealed.

The businessman embarks on the surprising new path as he wants some quick cash to pay back Leah Patterson-Baker (Ada Nicodemou) after she gave money to Geoffrey King on his behalf.

Steve Peacocke, who plays Brax, told TV Week: "He's angry that Leah stepped in for him. He's someone who likes to get everything done himself. He's pretty old school - he wouldn't like a girl and a friend coming to his rescue."

Brax's latest story also comes as he continues to struggle with the death of his lover Charlie (Esther Anderson).

Peacocke continued: "[Brax has] had this horrible loss and is really lost at sea at the moment. All his focus before was on Charlie, getting out of the River Boys and making a new life. Now that's gone and he's feeling a lot of pain.

"Like a lot of blokes, the way they deal with that isn't to hurt themselves, but to put themselves in harm's way. If something was to happen to him, he wouldn't care. It would almost solve his problems."

Peacocke added that he enjoyed the opportunity to film such intense scenes.

"It was unreal. I've been in a few punch-ups, but I wouldn't call myself a fighter," he said. "We had about 12 hours of fight rehearsal with the stunt coordinator. 

"I wanted to go hell for leather with the slams and being thrown into the fence. I ended up with lots of cuts and grazes, but I loved it. It was like a good, hard game of footy."

Home and Away airs these scenes next week on Network Seven in Australia and mid-March on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------


## lizann

It is all happening in Summer Bay what a dangerous place to live  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abigail

> Home and Away bad boy Brax will begin taking part in cage fights in a forthcoming storyline, it has been revealed.
> 
> The businessman embarks on the surprising new path as he wants some quick cash to pay back Leah Patterson-Baker (Ada Nicodemou) after she gave money to Geoffrey King on his behalf.
> 
> Steve Peacocke, who plays Brax, told TV Week: "He's angry that Leah stepped in for him. He's someone who likes to get everything done himself. He's pretty old school - he wouldn't like a girl and a friend coming to his rescue."
> 
> Brax's latest story also comes as he continues to struggle with the death of his lover Charlie (Esther Anderson).
> 
> Peacocke continued: "[Brax has] had this horrible loss and is really lost at sea at the moment. All his focus before was on Charlie, getting out of the River Boys and making a new life. Now that's gone and he's feeling a lot of pain.
> ...


Isn't this the same thing Ric did a few years ago? I'd have preferred Brax to return to drug smuggling over cage fighting.

----------


## dolphinree

I heard 2 months then new evidence comes to light clearing brax

----------

lellygurl (07-03-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, Brax makes a big mistake when he heads back out to the country in order to extract a confession from barman Sam.

With Brax (Steve Peacocke) increasingly desperate to clear his name as he continues to be the prime suspect for Dean's murder, he and Ash both decide that they need to prove Sam's guilt.

However, with Brax on bail and policewoman Kat keen to keep tabs on him, Brax knows he is taking a big risk by breaching his conditions and escaping the area.

Although both Kyle and Ricky worry about the risks involved, the pair manage to head out of the Bay unseen and they soon arrive in the town where Sam lives.

Brax and Ash track Sam down.
Â© Channel 5
Brax and Ash track Sam down.

However, once they have got hold of Sam, he tells them that he won't change his statement and although it becomes clear that Sam definitely killed Dean, he has no intention of confessing.

As Sam tells Ash that he should be grateful that he didn't stitch up him as well, Brax and Ash soon realise that Sam has called the police. Has Brax landed himself in more trouble?

Brax loses his temper with Sam
Â© Channel 5
Brax loses his temper with Sam

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday March 18 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Pantherboy (07-03-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Brax will be thrown by an unexpected twist in court as he stands trial for Dean's murder.

The twist will come after Brax (Steve Peacocke) is given fresh hope by his lawyer, who believes he has found a way to finally prove his innocence.

Viewers know that Brax has been wrongly accused of killing the villain, and his lawyer will provide evidence that could point the finger at Sam, who is the real culprit.

As the trial begins, Brax and Ricky remain more desperate than ever to clear his name. With the only real hope resting on barman Sam coming forward and confessing, Brax is relieved when his lawyer manages to get hold of police and medical reports proving that Dean once assaulted Sam.

Brax knows that Sam's motivation for killing Dean was because of that attack, which subsequently put a stop on Sam's life ambition of becoming a pilot. 

The evidence is enough to prove that Sam had a motive for killing Dean, and excites both Ricky and Brax as they start to contemplate Brax actually walking free.

However, with the trial already taking its toll on a pregnant Ricky, the family are thrown when there is an unexpected twist that could leave Brax's future looking very bleak.

Bonnie Sveen, who plays Ricky, told TV Week: "There isn't a lot of control in their hands at this stage. 

"Ricky fears that him going back [to prison] could break him. He could turn self-destructive and violent like he was back then.

"The audience will know it has been a long journey for these two and how difficult it has been for Ricky to tame this lion. She helped him to see what he wanted, and that was to commit to his family."

----------

Pantherboy (09-03-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, Brax has some tough decisions to make as he finally faces up to reality and contemplates a life in jail.

After agreeing to work alongside his partner Ricky (Bonnie Sveen) in order to tackle the case sensibly, Brax (Steve Peacocke) is left devastated after a meeting with his lawyer.

The lawyer explains to Ricky and Brax that the prosecution's case is watertight and as they have no evidence to prove that Brax didn't kill Dean, he is likely to be convicted and subsequently face 20 years in prison. 

When his lawyer advises Brax to either accuse Ash in order to create reasonable doubt, or to plead guilty and receive a lighter sentence, Brax becomes angry and lashes out at him.

Later, Ricky advises Brax to consider pleading guilty if he wants to be around for their son while he is still a child. However, when Brax discusses the situation with Ash, he advises against it.

After much reflection, Brax realises that he has to do what is best for Ricky and his unborn son. With a heavy heart, Brax calls his lawyer and asks him to do a deal - he is going to plead guilty. Is Brax really willing to go to prison for a crime he didn't commit?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, March 25 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Pantherboy (14-03-2015)

----------


## lellygurl

I just read on the  Home and Away Facebook page with spoilers that Brax leaves the show because he has mental health issues?? Lol

----------


## Perdita

I think whoever posted that has mental health issues  LOL   Was not somebody that is obsesses with Kate and Mark in Neighbours, was it??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

i think brax pleads guilty and goes to jail, don't even put up a fight for the sake of ricky and his unborn son

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away will air a dramatic climax to Brax's prison story when he is presumed dead after a car accident.

The latest drama for Brax (Steve Peacocke) kicks off as he attempts to escape prison with the help of his friend Ash and brother Kyle.

Although the plan is for Ash to intercept the car that Brax is being transported to another prison in, it all goes drastically wrong when a truck starts chasing them.

The truck eventually runs the car off the road and into a river, where panic ensues. While the prison officer quickly emerges from the water, Brax is nowhere to be seen which prompts a desperate search to try and find him.

Kat and a team of officers scour the river for any sign of Brax to no avail and they are forced to accept that Brax is more than likely dead.

Kat is then given the difficult task of breaking the news to Ricky, who is already out of her mind with worry over Brax's risky escape plan.

With a heavy heart, Kat tells Ricky, Kyle and Billie about the accident, adding that they will probably never find Brax's body.

A heartbroken Ricky finds herself unable to process the news as she now has to comprehend a life without Brax altogether.

George Mason, who plays Ash, told TV Week: "Ricky is in shock and doesn't deal with the news at all. It has gone from bad to worse for them. 

"First, Brax was serving a sentence for 20 years and now he is dead."

Brax's final scenes will be aired next week in Australia and later in the summer in the UK.   :Crying:

----------

Pantherboy (01-06-2015), TaintedLove (02-06-2015), tammyy2j (04-06-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

There goes my theory that it was Billie, Ash`s sister who was the real killer of Dean.

I bet Brax will appear in a few years when his Hollywood hunt for stardom comes to nowt.

----------

lellygurl (08-06-2015), tammyy2j (04-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

> There goes my theory that it was Billie, Ash`s sister who was the real killer of Dean.
> 
> I bet Brax will appear in a few years when his Hollywood hunt for stardom comes to nowt.


 as ricky and ash are married and raising jnr daz

----------

tammyy2j (04-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

> There goes my theory that it was Billie, Ash`s sister who was the real killer of Dean.
> 
> I bet Brax will appear in a few years when his Hollywood hunt for stardom comes to nowt.


 as ricky and ash are married and raising jnr daz

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Steve Peacocke has praised his dramatic exit storyline.

Australian viewers will see Peacocke's character Brax presumed dead in explosive scenes next week, after his prison escape plan goes drastically wrong and culminates in a car accident.

Speaking about the plot on Sunrise, the actor said: "The good thing about Brax as a character is that I got a lot of exciting storylines.

"It was mainly trying to finish up with something that was bigger and better than what we had done and I think we did it. That was a good, fun day crashing that car - not that I was personally in it. 

"It was a top bookend to the whole saga that has been the Braxtons and Brax, my character."

Peacocke is currently in London filming for the new movie Me Before You, which will see him play a nurse called Nathan.

Brax struggles to deal with prison
Â© Channel 5
Brax in Home and Away

Speaking about the role, he said: "It's an interesting story and I am playing a nurse so it is a bit different to the way the fans of Brax and Home and Away will be used to seeing me!

"I always wanted to do films - most actors want to do that. I was fortunate to land Home and Away a few years ago, which is the best job I have ever had up until this point. 

"This is always the progression I wanted to take. As much as I was sad to leave the show when I did, it was a good time. I have been lucky so far. This is my second film and I have worked with some incredible people. It's where I want to be."

----------

Pantherboy (06-06-2015), TaintedLove (04-06-2015)

----------


## lellygurl

So, if he is presumed dead, would that mean that he has the opportunity to return?  **OR** Is it a show for everyone and he's off to custody? Under another name? I'm just surprised they're letting him exit this way...

----------


## TaintedLove

> as ricky and ash are married and raising jnr daz


They named the baby
  Spoiler:     Casey   
 :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, fans will see Brax's final scenes air following an explosive car accident. 

After his prison escape plan goes drastically wrong and culminates in the incident, Brax (Steve Peacocke) is eventually presumed dead after he fails to rise from the water.

Ash (George Mason) takes the news particularly badly as he, along with a team of divers, desperately search for Brax, but to no avail. 

Ash searches for Brax
Â© Channel 5
Ash searches for Brax

Kat and Brax try to find Brax
Â© Channel 5
Kat and Brax try to find Brax

Ash fears for Brax's safety
Â© Channel 5
Ash fears for Brax's safety

Ash is devastated when the police call off the search 
Â© Channel 5
The police call off the search

However, as a devastated Ricky is given the news, Ash heads to the safe house where he comes face-to-face with Brax, who has actually survived the accident.

As Ash explains to him that everyone thinks he is dead, Brax reveals his plans to fake his own death in order to keep Ricky and his baby son Casey safe from dangerous Gunno.

Despite reservations from Ash, Brax is determined to follow through with his decision and says his goodbyes to Ash before heading out of Summer Bay forever. With Ricky believing that Brax has died, how will she cope in the wake of his exit?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, August 4 and Wednesday, August 5 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Pantherboy (26-07-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

Well, well, well!! & article in today's Sunday Telegraph. The online version has the headline "Home and Away star Steve Peacocke brings Brax back for one-off", while the hardcopy newspaper has the headline "Brax is back in the Bay but this is the last time". As Dazzle has suggested previously, I thought maybe that he may have shot a few extra scenes last Dec before he left for overseas, but the caption under the photo of him in the newspaper version says "Steve Peacocke in Sydney last week to shoot a top secret storyline for Home and Away", so these must be new scenes (or is that just a fib & he did really shoot the scenes a while ago? - I wouldn't put it past them!). Is he back for Ricky's exit storyline? or maybe to help Kyle out? does he clear his name? Could be a number of possibilities. It says his scenes will be on air later this year, but I think they have already filmed the season finale, so maybe it will be early next year, or have they just filmed things out of order because this is the only time Steve was available?

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ent...-1227494315556

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2015), TaintedLove (23-08-2015)

----------


## dolphinree

STEVE Peacocke always planned on returning to Summer Bay — he just didn’t know it was going to be this soon.
“It was a good story the producers put to me, so I thought it is a nice way to see everyone for a bit.”

Peacocke was nominated for a Gold Logie this year for his more than four years playing River boy Darryl “Brax” Braxton in the TV drama.

“The show has been so good to me in terms of launching my career, so it is just something I always wanted to do — if there was any way I could be a part of something in the future,” Peacocke explained.

“It will be an interesting *little twist. While Brax is in the Bay it will spice things up a bit, I think.”

Peacocke’s storyline is top secret and won’t be revealed until his episodes go to air later this year.After packing up his Sydney home and making his move to Hollywood earlier this year, the popular actor is back on set of Home and Away shooting top-secret episodes.



“It is a nice little surprise,” 33-year-old Peacocke told The Sunday Telegraph.
When pushed on the storyline and asked if Brax will be killed off, he said: “I can’t say anything about what is going to happen, but it is something the audience is going to love, which is part of why I thought it would be a nice book end.

“It is a cool story and it’s going to pack a punch.”
Peacocke and his actor wife Bridgette Sneddon moved to the US earlier this year and Peacocke has since worked on two back-to-back films.
The first, Fun House, will see him share the big screen with Tina Fey, Billy Bob Thornton, Margot Robbie and Martin Freeman.


Sydney 15-19 Â°C
JOIN TODAYLOGIN
NEWS
SPORT
ENTERTAINMENT
BUSINESS
LIFESTYLE
VIDEO



Confidential
Home and Away star Steve Peacocke brings Brax back for one-off

August 23, 2015 12:00am
JONATHON MORANThe Sunday Telegraph

InStyle's penthouse party
InStyle's penthouse party

STEVE Peacocke always planned on returning to Summer Bay — he just didn’t know it was going to be this soon.

After packing up his Sydney home and making his move to Hollywood earlier this year, the popular actor is back on set of Home and Away shooting top-secret episodes.

“It is a nice little surprise,” 33-year-old Peacocke told The Sunday Telegraph.

Other Stories

Meet Sydney’s 25 sexiest couples
Meet Sydney’s 25 sexiest couples
Smith to go or we go, clubs tell NRL
NRL TV rights
Summer loving for Home and Away’s Brax
Steve Peacocke

“It was a good story the producers put to me, so I thought it is a nice way to see everyone for a bit.”

Peacocke was nominated for a Gold Logie this year for his more than four years playing River boy Darryl “Brax” Braxton in the TV drama.

“The show has been so good to me in terms of launching my career, so it is just something I always wanted to do — if there was any way I could be a part of something in the future,” Peacocke explained.

“It will be an interesting *little twist. While Brax is in the Bay it will spice things up a bit, I think.”

Peacocke’s storyline is top secret and won’t be revealed until his episodes go to air later this year.


Steve Peacocke (centre) with new George Mason during filming at Palm Beach.
When pushed on the storyline and asked if Brax will be killed off, he said: “I can’t say anything about what is going to happen, but it is something the audience is going to love, which is part of why I thought it would be a nice book end.

“It is a cool story and it’s going to pack a punch.”

VOICE COACH BENJI BRINGS WIFE CAMERON DIAZ DOWN UNDER

CATE BLANCHETT SNAPS UP LUXURY CBD PAD


Peacocke and his actor wife Bridgette Sneddon moved to the US earlier this year and Peacocke has since worked on two back-to-back films.


Former Home and Away actor Steve Peacocke has already worked on two films in the US. Picture: Jonathan Ng
The first, Fun House, will see him share the big screen with Tina Fey, Billy Bob Thornton, Margot Robbie and Martin Freeman.


Home and Away stars Steve Peacocke and Bonnie Sveen.
He then shot Me Before You in London with Emilia Clarke, Sam Claflin and Charles Dance.

Both films are due to be *released next year.

“My agents were interested in me showing a different side of what the public know me as — the bloke that always wins a fight and gets the girl in the end so the two characters I’ve played have been opposite to Brax,” he said.

Fans will be disappointed to learn Peacocke’s Home and Away return is a one-off.

“This is it for me,” he said.

“Film is always something I’ve wanted to do. I took a gamble deciding to leave and so far it has paid off.”

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2015)

----------


## dolphinree

STEVE Peacocke always planned on returning to Summer Bay â he just didnât know it was going to be this soon.
âIt was a good story the producers put to me, so I thought it is a nice way to see everyone for a bit.â

Peacocke was nominated for a Gold Logie this year for his more than four years playing River boy Darryl âBraxâ Braxton in the TV drama.

âThe show has been so good to me in terms of launching my career, so it is just something I always wanted to do â if there was any way I could be a part of something in the future,â Peacocke explained.

âIt will be an interesting *little twist. While Brax is in the Bay it will spice things up a bit, I think.â

Peacockeâs storyline is top secret and wonât be revealed until his episodes go to air later this year.After packing up his Sydney home and making his move to Hollywood earlier this year, the popular actor is back on set of Home and Away shooting top-secret episodes.



âIt is a nice little surprise,â 33-year-old Peacocke told The Sunday Telegraph.
When pushed on the storyline and asked if Brax will be killed off, he said: âI canât say anything about what is going to happen, but it is something the audience is going to love, which is part of why I thought it would be a nice book end.

âIt is a cool story and itâs going to pack a punch.â
Peacocke and his actor wife Bridgette Sneddon moved to the US earlier this year and Peacocke has since worked on two back-to-back films.
The first, Fun House, will see him share the big screen with Tina Fey, Billy Bob Thornton, Margot Robbie and Martin Freeman.


Sydney 15-19 Â°C
JOIN TODAYLOGIN
NEWS
SPORT
ENTERTAINMENT
BUSINESS
LIFESTYLE
VIDEO



Confidential
Home and Away star Steve Peacocke brings Brax back for one-off

August 23, 2015 12:00am
JONATHON MORANThe Sunday Telegraph

InStyle's penthouse party
InStyle's penthouse party

STEVE Peacocke always planned on returning to Summer Bay â he just didnât know it was going to be this soon.

After packing up his Sydney home and making his move to Hollywood earlier this year, the popular actor is back on set of Home and Away shooting top-secret episodes.

âIt is a nice little surprise,â 33-year-old Peacocke told The Sunday Telegraph.

Other Stories

Meet Sydneyâs 25 sexiest couples
Meet Sydneyâs 25 sexiest couples
Smith to go or we go, clubs tell NRL
NRL TV rights
Summer loving for Home and Awayâs Brax
Steve Peacocke

âIt was a good story the producers put to me, so I thought it is a nice way to see everyone for a bit.â

Peacocke was nominated for a Gold Logie this year for his more than four years playing River boy Darryl âBraxâ Braxton in the TV drama.

âThe show has been so good to me in terms of launching my career, so it is just something I always wanted to do â if there was any way I could be a part of something in the future,â Peacocke explained.

âIt will be an interesting *little twist. While Brax is in the Bay it will spice things up a bit, I think.â

Peacockeâs storyline is top secret and wonât be revealed until his episodes go to air later this year.


Steve Peacocke (centre) with new George Mason during filming at Palm Beach.
When pushed on the storyline and asked if Brax will be killed off, he said: âI canât say anything about what is going to happen, but it is something the audience is going to love, which is part of why I thought it would be a nice book end.

âIt is a cool story and itâs going to pack a punch.â

VOICE COACH BENJI BRINGS WIFE CAMERON DIAZ DOWN UNDER

CATE BLANCHETT SNAPS UP LUXURY CBD PAD


Peacocke and his actor wife Bridgette Sneddon moved to the US earlier this year and Peacocke has since worked on two back-to-back films.


Former Home and Away actor Steve Peacocke has already worked on two films in the US. Picture: Jonathan Ng
The first, Fun House, will see him share the big screen with Tina Fey, Billy Bob Thornton, Margot Robbie and Martin Freeman.


Home and Away stars Steve Peacocke and Bonnie Sveen.
He then shot Me Before You in London with Emilia Clarke, Sam Claflin and Charles Dance.

Both films are due to be *released next year.

âMy agents were interested in me showing a different side of what the public know me as â the bloke that always wins a fight and gets the girl in the end so the two characters Iâve played have been opposite to Brax,â he said.

Fans will be disappointed to learn Peacockeâs Home and Away return is a one-off.

âThis is it for me,â he said.

âFilm is always something Iâve wanted to do. I took a gamble deciding to leave and so far it has paid off.â

----------


## Perdita

Just a couple of months after leaving the Bay, Steve Peacocke has revealed that his character Brax is returning for a top-secret storyline.

The actor, who has been spotted filming scenes on the Home and Away set, told The Sunday Telegraph that Brax's return will "spice things up a bit".

"It is a nice little surprise," Peacocke revealed. "It was a good story the producers put to me, so I thought it is a nice way to see everyone for a bit."

He added: "The show has been so good to me in terms of launching my career, so it is just something I always wanted to do — if there was any way I could be a part of something in the future."

Viewers of the soap will know that Brax's attempt to escape from prison saw the character presumed dead for many residents of the Bay, while only Ash and his sister Billie know that Brax actually lived and decided to bow out of Summer Bay of his own accord.

"It will be an interesting *little twist," Peacocke shared of his return. "While Brax is in the Bay it will spice things up a bit, I think.

"I can't say anything about what is going to happen, but it is something the audience is going to love, which is part of why I thought it would be a nice bookend.

"It is a cool story, and it's going to pack a punch."

The actor previously praised his dramatic exit storyline, calling it "a top bookend to the whole saga that has been the Braxtons and Brax".

Logies 2013: Stephen Peacocke from Home and Away and girlfriend Bridgette Sneddon
Â© PA Images / Paul Jeffers/AP

Since leaving the soap, he has finished shooting two films, including starring alongside Emilia Clarke and Sam Claflin in Me Before You.

Peacocke has also recently finished work on Fun House, a Paramount Pictures project starring Tina Fey and Margot Robbie.

He made his first appearance on Home and Away in 2011.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3je4ILLs4

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

When I recently said on another thread I thought Steve Peacocke would be open to returning for an episode or two, I didn't think it'd happen this quickly!  :EEK!: 

As he says this is the last time he'll appear as Brax, it sounds like the Brax/Ricky relationship will be wrapped up once and for all.  I wonder if he'll die for real this time?  (I hope not because that would be too cruel on Ricky and Kyle.)

----------

Pantherboy (24-08-2015), Perdita (23-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

does kyle need a kidney from a sibling as he is sick maybe that is why brax returns perhaps heath wont give any

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2015), Pantherboy (24-08-2015), tammyy2j (08-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> does kyle need a kidney from a sibling as he is sick maybe that is why brax returns perhaps heath wont give any


I hadn't read about Kyle getting sick, but that would be an excellent reason for Brax to return.  If it happens, maybe Heath offers but isn't a match.

Is it possible that Brax's return is for the special episode to be shown on Presto?

----------

Pantherboy (24-08-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

> I hadn't read about Kyle getting sick, but that would be an excellent reason for Brax to return.  If it happens, maybe Heath offers but isn't a match.
> 
> Is it possible that Brax's return is for the special episode to be shown on Presto?


With regard to Kyle, this is from Aust pace so, SPOILER ALERT!!! & please don't read if you don't want to know in advance:

It turns out Kyle is allergic to the dialysis, so he needs a transplant urgently or he will die. Heath Is not a match, but Brax is!, but they tell the doctor he is dead, so Ricky & Ash are tested as well - Ricky is not a match, but Ash is & he agrees to do it (& it looks like he will use this as the reason not to tell Ricky that Brax is still alive). That is where Aust is up to as at last Friday.

This would have all been filmed a while ago of course, so I don't know if these new scenes being filmed now are to do with Brax donating his kidney (this time!), as the current storyline implies that if the transplant is not done almost immediately, Kyle will die - so I imagine it will have to be Ash doing the donating! A thought, what if Kyle's body rejects Ash's kidney (lol!) a bit further down the track, & Brax has to come to the rescue?

it seems pretty certain that Brax's return will be to "book-end" (as Steve puts it) his story on the show, but like you Dazzle, many people are asking whether he will also make an appearance on the special Presto episode - nothing is being confirmed or denied!

----------

Dazzle (24-08-2015), Perdita (24-08-2015), tammyy2j (08-09-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

I found this on a spoiler site - original article from Woman's Day Magazine. Pictures of Steve/Brax filming his "secret storyline". Hopefully you can scroll thru the pictures (there is an arrow right to click) & read the captions below each one, most of which are behind the camera type shots - but there are a couple which suggest that he & Ricky re-unite (& drive off into the sunset??). Although officially they are saying that he will return later this year, from the timing of the filming I wonder if it will just be a glimpse of him in the final episode(s) this year (Aust), & the actual storyline won't happen till early next year. 

http://www.womansday.com.au/entertai...pr=12181160772

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I hate the way Steve Peacocke's being made out to be the saviour of Home and Away.  I'm highly dubious the show's ratings are down just because Brax is gone, but, even if that's true, a handful of episodes featuring Brax will do nothing in the long term to save H&A.

----------

Pantherboy (08-09-2015), Perdita (08-09-2015), tammyy2j (08-09-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

> I hate the way Steve Peacocke's being made out to be the saviour of Home and Away.  I'm highly dubious the show's ratings are down just because Brax is gone, but, even if that's true, a handful of episodes featuring Brax will do nothing in the long term to save H&A.


I agree Dazzle. Although many Braxton Clan fans would argue otherwise, IMO there are definitely other reasons why the shows ratings are down, as has been discussed previously on this forum (the overall writing, storylines, character development, continuity etc etc). Just on ratings, I read yesterday that the Ed Sheeran appearance last Thurs didn't do anything to bump up the ratings either (especially given  how hard they plugged/advertised it), in fact the ratings were down (under 700k) for that night, even compared to the previous Thurs' double episode - giving more fuel to the possible rumoured move to channel 7two. This latest Woman's Day article/pictures may be perceived as possibly being a bit desperate - I assume it was sanctioned by the Producers/Channel 7? Like I mentioned previously, the official announcements have been that Brax will be on air "later this year", but the timing of filming suggests the storyline won't be till next year (one spoiler site is saying Feb 16). Will there be just glimpses of him lurking behind a tree, or something similar, late this season, so they can't be accused of lying about him being on air this year? Why release this article/pictures now? - are they just trying to keep the Brax fans interested for the rest of the year? Like you say Dazzle, just having him back for a few episodes won't help the show long term. Judging by comments I have seen on some Fan Sites, there seems to be quite a few people out there who still think that Brax is actually coming back for good - how angry will they be when they realise he will only be there for a short while!!

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2015)

----------


## hward

I'm of the firm opinion that Brax and the other Braxtons have done more damage to the show than not.  Ever since they come onto Home & Away, the writers and producers have focussed so much on them and Brax in particular that they haven't put as much effort into other storylines and characters in the same way, and now they're gone they've found that they're floundering and the show is in a rut, I think.  They've alienated viewers who weren't interested / didn't like the Braxton's and they're criminal lifestyle and the writers seem to be clinging desperately to Brax and his fan-base and seem to be under the illusion that he's the be all and end all of the show.

(I "unliked" the H&A official facebook page years ago when they kept posting things such as "Brax is our super-hero, why is he yours?")

I've heard the rumours too that Ricky will leave with Brax when he comes back, and I agree that it's a ready-made exit story for her, but Heath was the brother who got to leave with his wife and kids, so it'd feel too similar if Brax got that ending too.

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2015), Pantherboy (09-09-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

just a thought but i remember reading a few weeks back someone posting something about tessa (or whoever played Billie) being back on set or whatever and since *spoilers*Denny is dying*end spoilers* that means the only one who knows about Brax still being alive are now Billie and Ash and /if/ Billie /is/ coming back, maybe she is part of the reason since Brax is coming back, because Steve has been filming recently and Billie may be back, it could be she comes back to get closure or whatever with her past and she starts by saying that Brax is alive idk do u get wat i am trying 2 say here??

TL;DR if Billie really is back since her and Brax seem to be filming within a month of each other it's possible she reveals Brax is alive when she comes back ok bye

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2015), Pantherboy (09-09-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

just a thought but i remember reading a few weeks back someone posting something about tessa (or whoever played Billie) being back on set or whatever and since *spoilers*Denny is dying*end spoilers* that means the only one who knows about Brax still being alive are now Billie and Ash and /if/ Billie /is/ coming back, maybe she is part of the reason since Brax is coming back, because Steve has been filming recently and Billie may be back, it could be she comes back to get closure or whatever with her past and she starts by saying that Brax is alive idk do u get wat i am trying 2 say here??

TL;DR if Billie really is back since her and Brax seem to be filming within a month of each other it's possible she reveals Brax is alive when she comes back ok bye

----------


## Dazzle

> I "unliked" the H&A official facebook page years ago when they kept posting things such as "Brax is our super-hero, why is he yours?"


 :Sick:

----------

Pantherboy (09-09-2015), TaintedLove (08-09-2015)

----------


## lellygurl

Just my opinion, but I think it would be cool to have when Brax comes back for the episode or two, that he sees Nate and Ricky together so he leaves them be. Ridiculously sad, but I think that's one of the only ways they could put him into only ONE episode... thoughts?

----------


## binky321

Yes could well happen like that and that's what happened with Leah and Vinnie

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away has released an exciting new promo in the build-up to Brax's explosive return.

https://au.tv.yahoo.com/home-and-awa.../he-is-alive-/

It was announced last month that Steve Peacocke would be reprising his role as Brax for a top-secret storyline.

Viewers of the soap will know that Brax's attempt to escape from prison saw the character presumed dead for many residents of the Bay, while only Ash and his sister Billie know that Brax actually lived and decided to bow out of Summer Bay of his own accord.

The details surrounding Brax's return are still under wraps, but the promo shows newcomer Trystan telling Charlotte King that he believes the eldest Braxton brother is still alive. 

Meanwhile, Ash can be seen sending a frantic message to his friend saying that they need to talk.

Peacocke has hinted that Brax's return will "spice things up a bit" and fans will undoubtedly be eager to see how he reacts to the news that his former girlfriend Ricky Sharpe has moved on with doctor Nate Cooper.

----------

binky321 (21-10-2015), Dazzle (23-10-2015), Pantherboy (21-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Trouble is never far behind Home and Away favourite Brax, and he is about to be involved in a storyline that hasn't been done on the show before.

Fans thought they had seen the last of the oldest Braxton brother when he faked his own death earlier this year, but Steve Peacocke has reprised his role for a "very significant" new plot.

Speaking to Yahoo Australia about Brax's return, Peacocke said: "Next year, there is a pretty significant storyline.

"You might call it the finale to Brax but I think the audience are really going to enjoy it. If I was an audience member, that storyline is something I would want to see. 

Brax meets his baby son for the first time
Â©  Channel 5

"It is something that ​has never been done in the 27 years of the show. The producers put that to me and I went, 'Yeah right! What hasn't been done?' But I read it and it hasn't!

"It was good fun to do. It is not some big explosion or anything. It's just a really cool episode."

Brax was last seen on screen earlier this year when his attempt to escape from prison culminated in a car crash which left the majority of Summer Bay residents presuming he was dead.

Australian viewers recently saw Brax make an appearance at the end of the season's finale episode, but his return storyline will pick up next year.   :Cheer:

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2015), Pantherboy (16-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Sounds intriguing.  Steve says "it's just a really cool episode", so does that mean Brax only returns for one episode?

----------


## Perdita

> Sounds intriguing.  Steve says "it's just a really cool episode", so does that mean Brax only returns for one episode?


Bit ambiguous ... could be that whatever has not been done before happens in "one cool episode" but he might still be around for a bit afterwards ... which would be nice  :Big Grin:  :Thumbsup:   Although as he is off to Hollywood I don't think he will be around for long even if it is for more than one episode

----------

Dazzle (17-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Bit ambiguous ... could be that whatever has not been done before happens in \"one cool episode\" but he might still be around for a bit afterwards ... which would be nice   Although as he is off to Hollywood I don't think he will be around for long even if it is for more than one episode


No, he won't be back for long either way.  You'd better make the most of him!  :Heart:

----------

Perdita (17-12-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> Sounds intriguing.  Steve says "it's just a really cool episode", so does that mean Brax only returns for one episode?


he's back for at least 2 episodes.
there's the one where he "comes back" and then there's the one a few months later when Ricky leaves with him, which was filmed at the same time as the earlier episode.

----------


## bobdaoeach

> Sounds intriguing.  Steve says "it's just a really cool episode", so does that mean Brax only returns for one episode?


he's back for at least 2 episodes.
there's the one where he "comes back" and then there's the one a few months later when Ricky leaves with him, which was filmed at the same time as the earlier episode.

----------

lizann (20-12-2015), Perdita (19-12-2015), TaintedLove (19-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...-Tina-Fey.html

I miss him but wish him all the best  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

​Home and Away is lining up a two-hander for the first time in the show's history.

An entire episode will be based around Ricky Sharpe and Brax following his return to Summer Bay.

Viewers saw Brax (Steve Peacocke) fake his own death last year after months of trouble at the hands of his prison enemy Gunno.

With Ricky (Bonnie Sveen) believing her partner was gone forever, she was forced to cope alone as a single mother to their baby son Casey and recently found love again with old flame Nate.

Ricky will learn that Brax is alive shortly after getting engaged to Nate, prompting him immediately to call the wedding off.

The two-hander episode will centre around Ricky and Brax's love story and will explore the aftermath of his actions.

Now faced with the prospect of a future with Brax, Ricky now has to make one of the biggest decisions of her life. Who will she choose - Brax or Nate?

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2016), lellygurl (09-02-2016), Pantherboy (08-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> ​Home and Away is lining up a two-hander for the first time in the show's history.


This must be what Steve Peacocke meant when he hinted at something different happening upon Brax's return.  It should be a good episode.

----------

Pantherboy (09-02-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

From another website on the upcoming two-hander episode, so SPOILER ALERT!
*
H&A to air Brax & Ricky Two-Hander*

In a first for Home and Away, the show is set to air a special two-hander episode next week in Australia.

Episode 6361 on Monday 15th February will centre on a single conversation between Ricky Sharpe (Bonnie Sveen) and Darryl Braxton (Stephen Peacocke) following his shock return to Summer Bay.

Back in June 2015, Brax was planning to make his escape from incarceration after arranging to be transferred to another prison. However the plan went awry when Gunno’s men ran the prison van off the road and into the river. After saving the prison guard, Brax disappeared and was presumed dead. It wasn’t until Ash met up with Brax in a safehouse that viewers learnt Brax was indeed alive, and decided that continuing the pretence of being dead would be safer for his family.

Since then however, the secret has slowly been leaking out, with Ash’s sister Billie being the first to find out the truth. With Denny Miller and Charlotte King also finding out about Brax’s survival before their respective deaths, the latter of which had been forced into investigating by a suspecting Gunno, it was only going to be a matter of time before things came to a head.

Ricky finally learnt that Brax was alive in the 2015 season finale after Ash had told Phoebe—and has barely had time to digest the news before Brax shows up on her doorstep to ask her and baby Casey to run away with him.

Ricky’s engagement to Nate Cooper will complicate matters further, and whilst it appears initially that Ricky will choose to remain in Summer Bay with Nate, there have been indications that Bonnie Sveen may have filmed her final scenes in December—and possibly filmed further scenes for her departure during Stephen Peacocke’s brief return earlier in the year.

The episode will air in the UK on 4th April 2016.

The show previously aired a four-hander episode in 2004 (Episode 3716) which centred around Sally, Flynn, Leah and Jesse.

----------

Dazzle (10-02-2016), Perdita (10-02-2016), Topaz (26-02-2016)

----------


## Topaz

I was quite disappointed with these episodes.. Maybe because of the choice Ricky made!

----------

lellygurl (01-03-2016), Pantherboy (26-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away welcomes back fan favourite Brax one last time later this month, as he heads back to Summer Bay for Ricky Sharpe's exit week.

Steve Peacocke has reprised his role as Brax for a handful of new scenes, which see the popular character invited back by his love rival Nate Cooper.

After weeks of tension and disagreements, Ricky (Bonnie Sveen) and Nate (Kyle Pryor) will come to the heartbreaking realisation that their relationship is doomed and they're better off apart.

Although he's devastated by how things have turned out, Nate is determined that Ricky should be happy and secretly calls Brax to encourage him to fight for his ex.

Much to Ricky's surprise, Brax does reappear and reveals that he's now a free man but didn't get in touch as he didn't want to interfere in her seemingly happy marriage.

Now that Ricky is available again, Brax makes a heartfelt plea for her to spend the rest of her life with him - paving the way for some bittersweet scenes as they leave the Bay together. But how will Nate really cope with the break-up?

Brax and Ricky Sharpe leave Summer Bay together in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Brax and Ricky Sharpe leave Summer Bay together in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, July 25 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

lizann (17-07-2016), Pantherboy (16-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

brax is free man but still leaves with ricky and who takes over all his businesses

----------

